# Stupid homebase/bnq



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

They've put their furniture board (contiboard) up from 14.97 to 30 pounds...
Although I found really high quality 32 ltr boxes at focus ('nice' range), which would be perfect for royals, for only 4 pounds...But I just spent 5 pound for each 32ltr box from tesco and they're crap quality in comparison.
GRRRR
Btw my keyboard is installed with American software for some silly reason...And I can't find the pound sign lol.
And if anyone hasn't figured it out, I am building a rack..Although I don't know where I'll find the rest of the money now ffffsssss


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

try useing chipboard with fablon coating?


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Chipboard was still expensive there too, and too thick.MDF was too thin and expensive too  It was only a tenner cheaper, and would sag over time.


----------



## LUCYS (Dec 22, 2009)

try robert price or terry howells if youve got one near you..they deliver and there cheaper than bnq..


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers..Will check them out: victory:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hmm I'm wondering if this would work.
Temperate Softwood Ply (Structural) (L)2440 x (W)1220 x (T)18mm, 5022652812096


----------



## ollie1 (Oct 13, 2009)

that should be fine


----------



## Gileadites (Jan 19, 2010)

To solve the problem of the keyboard settings follow these simple steps and you 'SHOULD' be fine depending of course which OS you are running for example XP, 98se, Vista and so on.

Click start, Settings, Control Panel, Regional and Language Options then change it to the UK, you may also need to alter the time as well to show you are on GMT this too is simple enough as it is also in the Control Panel.

Basically your machine thinks it's in America and it has setup the keyboard as such, thats the problem just hoping it's solved though but, this assumes of course you are not using a MAC.

On some OS you can enter the Control Panel and alter it by simply clicking the Keyboard but, thats not always the case.

Hope this is of some help if not let me know and also let me know which OS you are using and so on.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Cheers


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you wickes!!!
Although for cheapness it will have to be in white


----------



## waynenoonan1234 (Sep 11, 2009)

i have posted that MKM are cheapest for the white conti board and they do it in any size and cut it for you. just for e.g 8x4 sheet in white 25 quid inc vat


----------



## pete-vtr (Sep 16, 2009)

carn find the prices of conti-board but 8FTx4FT sheets of MDF is still £14.95


----------

